

OAuth SSL Cert for Hacker News is Expired - fintler

It looks like Hacker News is using www.clickpass.com for OAuth. Their SSL certificate expired on "Thursday, May 17, 2012 6:00:00 AM MT".
======
SuperChihuahua
I think HN told everyone a couple of months ago that this was going to happen
and everyone should change away from it!

